# UML Diagramme



## F1R3 (1. Dez 2006)

Hallo meine freunden

Ich bin Numan aus der Türkei.Ich studiere an einer universitat auf Deutch Wirtschaftsinformatik.Ich bin im 9.semester.Namlich bin ich eines jahr durchgefallen.

Dieses jahr ist für mich extra.ich habe in diesem semester manche Vorlesungen wir Datamining,Simulation,Organisation - Planung unD Objektorientierte Softwareentwicklung.ich habe gute Noten von diesem Vorlesungen in zwischenprüfungen bekommen ausser Softwareentwicklung.Es ist für mich sehr schwer.ich verstehe nicht es.Ich habe schleche Prüfung geschrieben ,werde eine schleche Note bekommen.

Die Lehrerin von Software ist uns ein Projekt gegeben.wenn ich diese Projekt sehr gut erfülle,dann kann ich diese Vorlesung bestehen.dann hoffe ich dass ich in disem jahr Universitat absolvieren kann.Darum kann ich Hilfe brauchen.ich brauche ein detaliertes una wirksams Projekt.

Projekt is :1) Anwendung von UML-Diagramen zu einem Szenario 2)Anwendung von diesen Diagrammen zu Eclipse.

Klassen Diagram
Objektdiagram
Sequenz Diagram
Use-Case Diagram
Aktivitat Diagram



Können sir mir dafür helfen?

wenn sie mir helfen,kann ich für sie zu God beten una sich bei ihnen bedanken.

Mein msn adresse:IamTheF1R3@hotmail.com

Mit freundlichen Grüsse.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Dez 2006)

Wie jetzt? 
Sollst du zu deinem Projekt UML Diagramme liefern, oder geht dein Projekt über UML Diagramme?  ???:L 
Das ist eine sehr vage Beschreibung, hat sie nichts konkreteres genannt?


----------



## F1R3 (3. Dez 2006)

Mein Freund brauche ich zuerst eine Anwendungsszenarium.ich habe keines Szenarium.Dieses Szenarium soll mit manche UML-diagrammen,die ich gesagt habe,  erklart werden.Problem ist es dass ich diese Software Vorlesungen nicht verstehe.aber ich muss es sehr gut bestehen.darum brauche ich eine freundliche,wirkungswolle hilfe von ihnen.

ich habe etwas über internet gefunden.aber ich denke dass es nicht genug ist,um 90 95 Punkte von Projekt zu bekommen.Es gibt viele Bücher über UML.aber ich kann es nicht kaufen.weil amozon nicht zu Türkei Bücher sendet.Darum habe ich ihn gefragt.vielleicht haben sie Dokumente über mein Projekt (ich hoffe )  :?

schau mal dieses Beispiel : http://www.cs.jcu.edu.au/Subjects/cp3120/2000/Content/UML/BSUML.shtml

ich habe es gefunden.es ist besser als was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe.aber ich brauche besser als dieses 
 :bahnhof:


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2006)

Also dein Problem ist, das du die UML nicht verstehst?
Am besten du fängst mal mit Wikipedia an und schaust dir die dort verlinkten Seiten an.
Ich spreche leider kein türkisch, aber evtl. ist es dir lieber in english zu schreiben?


----------

